# MySQConnextor Class not found obwohl BuildPfad konfiguriert



## Dave (24. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

also ich habe in meinem Programm eine Anbindung an die DB gemacht nur findet er den MySQL Connector net, obwohl ich in im Buildpfad eingebunden habe

Fehlermeldung:

```
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
```

beweise (unten)

weiß einer was es sein könnte?


----------



## Dave (26. Jan 2010)

Weiß keiner was da los sein könnte?


----------



## Firestorm87 (27. Jan 2010)

Nagut fangen wir mit den einfachsten Sachen an:

- Existiert in deiner eingebundenen Lib denn diese Klasse?


----------



## Tharsonius (27. Jan 2010)

Bei mir im Eclipse sieht das etwas anders aus.... kann an einer anderen Version liegen...

Wie genau hast Du das denn eingebunden?

Ich habe den MySQL Connector als jar in einen Unterordner im Projektverzeichnis liegen und hab dann mittels "Add JARs" eingebunden.


----------



## Dave (28. Jan 2010)

ich habe von mysql.org mit dne JDBC-Connector gedownloadet als zip, dann in den Projektordner kopiert eclipse eingeschaltet BuildPath Conf. und add jars un die ausgewählt.


----------



## Dave (29. Jan 2010)

ich habe shco überlegt ob es vllt. damit was zutuhn hat dass ich unter Mac entwickle den unter Windows klapts bei mir auf der Arbeit.


----------



## Dave (30. Jan 2010)

hab es zum 4 Mal jetzt neu gedownloadet und eingebunden jetzt gehts oO Gott weis warum aufienmal


----------

